# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  هنا الأجهزة اللتي تم فتحها بسيرفر source4unlock

## farfour

ما شاء الله الجودة السرعة و أثمنة جد مناسبة

----------


## abbadi

تم فتح ايفون 4s sfr  بنجاح وشكرا على حسن تتبعكم وسلام

----------


## farfour



----------


## yasine

شكراً

----------


## farfour



----------


## king of royal

الف شكر ياغالي 
بارك الله بك

----------


## salinas

bouygues       generic     and lumia (all models except iphone)           357257051                         55093695465339249001

----------


## salinas

blackberry Z10/Q10 worldwide(all operators supported)           3540100566                     MEP2:1286313475540974 MEP4:0299164118286583

----------


## salinas

iphone vodafone (standard)           01312900096                     unlocked

----------


## rachid 2007

merciiiiiiii

----------

